# Looking for new skiff SaltMarsh Heron or Skimmer 16 thoughts?



## Dustin2785

It depends on what the wait is for the skimmer skiff. If it's a lot shorter than the heron I might go that way. I couldn't imagine waiting 18 months. I'm coming up on 6 months for the heron and it's killing me but luckily it should start in about two weeks. Rose at salt marsh has been absolutely amazing with helping and answering questions. Every time I've called and they didn't answer i was called back within the hour. I've only dealt with salt marsh so I don't know a lot about the skimmer skiff but they look like a real nice boat.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Dustin2785 said:


> It depends on what the wait is for the skimmer skiff. If it's a lot shorter than the heron I might go that way. I couldn't imagine waiting 18 months. I'm coming up on 6 months for the heron and it's killing me but luckily it should start in about two weeks. Rose at salt marsh has been absolutely amazing with helping and answering questions. Every time I've called and they didn't answer i was called back within the hour. I've only dealt with salt marsh so I don't know a lot about the skimmer skiff but they look like a real nice boat.


Yea Salt Marsh said 18 mo and Skimmer Skiff 14 weeks. Don't get me wrong Salt Marsh people were very nice. Skimmer the guy takes more time with you and explains things but. I dont wanna buy a boat just cause the guys selling it is a nice guy. I'm just torn between the wait and not knowing enough about boat fabrication. Everything I've read they both get good reviews


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I'm headed down to Bobby's shop (Skimmer) on Friday to drop off parts,outboard, ect. My build should be starting in a couple weeks (16'6"). I will hopefully be able to get some pics and document the build, I know there is not much publicity about the Skimmer 16. On a side note the 16 that is on their website is for sale. https://www.facebook.com/groups/tri...11127872482794/?sale_post_id=1811127872482794


----------



## Backcountry 16

I personally think the fit and finish on the heron is better not trashing the skimmer but I looked both boats at the Florida sportsman show and like the heron more just my opinion 18 months is a long wait. But that means the guys at ankona are doing something right. Hopefully my punctuation is getting better.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Backcountry 16 said:


> I personally think the fit and finish on the heron is better not trashing the skimmer but I looked both boats at the Florida sportsman show and like the heron more just my opinion 18 months is a long wait. But that means the guys at ankona are doing something right. Hopefully my punctuation is getting better.


18 months is a long time to wait. Its crazy to me. What was your thought on the skimmer you saw at the show?


----------



## Backcountry 16

I liked the boat I just think the fit and finish needs a little more just me though it looks like a good hull design though. I ended up going with a shadowcast build because I already have a 20 HP motor for the build and the 16 skimmer is too heavy for that motor.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Here's an idea. Get on the wait list for the Heron, order a Skimmer, Run it for a year, if you like it keep it and sell your build slot. If you don't like it keep your slot and sell the boat, could even swap the outboard and trailer to the Heron...I personally have never owned a skiff, I have owned 2 Crestliners and a Champion bass boat, I will do my best to show my build and update on how I like it. As far as fit and finish...if you cant give any specifics on what you don't like about the Skimmer and you own a Ankona it looks a bit biased.


----------



## Backcountry 16

There is a significant price difference in the skimmer and heron as the skimmer is more cost efficient I personally just didn't care for the top deck of the boat. Bobby's boat was one booth from Eric's heron and that thing is sick so it really isn't fair to compare it to that specific heron. I also was some what put off after talking to who I was assuming Bobby at the show as I feel the 20 hp on the back would be insufficient power and Bobby assured me that it would be sufficient.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I agree, if Bobby had a rolled deck skiff at the show comparing that to a molded deck rigged out Heron is comparing apples to oranges. The rolled deck is never gonna look as nice as a molded one.


----------



## Padre

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Here's an idea. Get on the wait list for the Heron, order a Skimmer, Run it for a year, if you like it keep it and sell your build slot. If you don't like it keep your slot and sell the boat, could even swap the outboard and trailer to the Heron...I personally have never owned a skiff, I have owned 2 Crestliners and a Champion bass boat, I will do my best to show my build and update on how I like it. As far as fit and finish...if you cant give any specifics on what you don't like about the Skimmer and you own a Ankona it looks a bit biased.


That is what I was going to say. You beat me to it.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I agree, if Bobby had a rolled deck skiff at the show comparing that to a molded deck rigged out Heron is comparing apples to oranges. The rolled deck is never gonna look as nice as a molded one.


Still a very nice boat at a great price that will catch fish with the best of them. Congrats on your build looking forward to pics. What size motor you going with.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Thanks, will be running a 40 Merc tiller pt.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Thanks, will be running a 40 Merc tiller pt.


Did you go with molded deck? any particular reason you went with the skimmer?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

@FlatsFishin No, I went with a rolled deck. The reason I chose to go with Skimmer was purely to get as much boat for the least amount of money. I had been boatless for 2 years and my wife was and still is not exactly thrilled that I'm getting another...lol. I wanted something to function for the type of fishing I enjoy doing and I feel the Skimmer will suit my needs fine, yes there are (better) boats being built, this is a budget minded price point skiff. I sourced my outboard and trailer through connections and bought all the accessories that will go on it. This will give me the fishing platform that I think will tide me over for some time. I am not 100% sure about this boat at this time, but rest assured I will put it through its paces and will hopefully shed some light one way or the other on a skiff that is kinda unknown. I have never really seen any insightful reviews on the 16, I hope I can change that.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Fish-N-Fool said:


> @FlatsFishin No, I went with a rolled deck. The reason I chose to go with Skimmer was purely to get as much boat for the least amount of money. I had been boatless for 2 years and my wife was and still is not exactly thrilled that I'm getting another...lol. I wanted something to function for the type of fishing I enjoy doing and I feel the Skimmer will suit my needs fine, yes there are (better) boats being built, this is a budget minded price point skiff. I sourced my outboard and trailer through connections and bought all the accessories that will go on it. This will give me the fishing platform that I think will tide me over for some time. I am not 100% sure about this boat at this time, but rest assured I will put it through its paces and will hopefully shed some light one way or the other on a skiff that is kinda unknown. I have never really seen any insightful reviews on the 16, I hope I can change that.


yea i guess that's something that has me doubting a little on the skimmer is an insightful review on the skimmer 16 with build pictures and so on


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I honestly think what Skimmer is missing is a PR person, at least for social media. They are missing the boat (pun intended) in that department. A good website overhaul, professional photographs, video, Instagram....ect. When you go to other sites there is a Wow factor, East Cape, SM, Cayo...

Where do you live? If you are near me I would be willing to take you out on it.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I honestly think what Skimmer is missing is a PR person, at least for social media. They are missing the boat (pun intended) in that department. A good website overhaul, professional photographs, video, Instagram....ect. When you go to other sites there is a Wow factor, East Cape, SM, Cayo...
> 
> Where do you live? If you are near me I would be willing to take you out on it.


I'm in oviedo


----------



## jlindsley

FlatsFishin said:


> . Price point they are about even. Customer service the owner of Skimmer super nice guy more personal touch small company. SaltMarsh a little more corporate. QUOTE]


Out of curiosity how do you find ankona/salt marsh to be a little more corporate?

To answer your question the demand will probably answer your question..You can always buy a similar used as well


----------



## Backcountry 16

If they are even on price point then Ankona has a better fit and finish and not sure how corporate they are


----------



## FlatsFishin

The Skimmer Skiff guy was i guess maybe more personal and asking what i was looking for in a skiff or using it for how to best fit it gave me different options. Saltmarsh they very nice people but was more here is the boat here is the waiting list here is your price list with options. Obviously they are selling boats cause they have a huge wait list so they are doing something right. They're more expensive, and alot more wait time than the skimmer. Just not sure if its worth the difference in time and money I guess is my question. I've searched for used heron16 and skimmer 16 and no luck


----------



## yobata

FlatsFishin said:


> The Skimmer Skiff guy was i guess maybe more personal and asking what i was looking for in a skiff or using it for how to best fit it gave me different options. Saltmarsh they very nice people but was more here is the boat here is the waiting list here is your price list with options. Obviously they are selling boats cause they have a huge wait list so they are doing something right. They're more expensive, and alot more wait time than the skimmer. Just not sure if its worth the difference in time and money I guess is my question. I've searched for used heron16 and skimmer 16 and no luck


I was under the impression that the skimmer 16 and the IPB 16 were the same hull?? There's a few listed in the classifieds here


----------



## FlatsFishin

from what Ive been reading and a few guys ive spoken too say workmanship on some of the IPB was really lacking and that Skimmer has cleaned that up a bunch and made some adjustments to the mold and are putting out a good boat


----------



## Str8-Six

Good luck trying to find a used Heron. It is a relatively new model.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

The Skimmer 16 and IPB 16 are not the same hull. And finding a used Skimmer 16 may be tough seeing as how there have only been 10 made. You can compare the 2 pics below.
View attachment 7604
View attachment 7605


----------



## FlatsFishin

@Fish-N-Fool have you had yours on the water much? what do you think of it so far?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

FlatsFishin said:


> @Fish-N-Fool have you had yours on the water much? what do you think of it so far?


My build should be starting this week, will be picking it up first week of April while on Spring break in Orlando. I will be fishing that week while on vacay, probably lake Toho for a couple days then maybe run to the lagoon for a couple. I will definitely be keeping everyone in the loop.


----------



## Shadowcast

As far as the two skiffs go....you are comparing apples to oranges. In the Ankona/Salt Marsh lineup, to compare the Skimmer Skiff you'd have to look at the Shadowcast 16 or the SMS 1656...maybe. The Heron has intergrated spray rails in the hull and some deadrise in the back, giving it a far superior ride compared to a skiff with no spray rails and no deadrise. The Heron TE is also rated for up to 60 HP (Lodge gets a 50) where as you are discussing a 20 HP somewhere in this thread. The fit and finish on the Tournament Edition Heron will probably be much better versus the Skimmer (if that is a selling point for you). Finally, the 18 month wait is mostly for the Tournament Edition based on the performance of the orignal Lodge Edition which has been out for over a year. There is a reason why there is a wait that long for the skiff. I am not about to bash another skiff but you have to decide what is going to work best for you and make your informed decision.


----------



## Battfisher

Backcountry 16 said:


> If they are even on price point then Ankona has a better fit and finish and not sure how corporate they are


I've been to Mel & Rose's shop, and it couldn't be any less corporate. Great people, took me for a test ride in Erin's purple SM 1444. Got one on order.


----------



## Swe

Having looked at ankona and skimmer , I went with the 16' skimmer also I would say it compared with the ankona copperhead. And skimmer finish deck quality seems a little more fit and cleaner then the ankona.


----------



## CPurvis

Swe said:


> Having looked at ankona and skimmer , I went with the 16' skimmer also I would say it compared with the ankona copperhead. And skimmer finish deck quality seems a little more fit and cleaner then the ankona.


I am currently in the market for a skiff. I'm looking at the Skimmer 16. Does it have integrated spray rails and what motor are you running? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Swe said:


> Having looked at ankona and skimmer , I went with the 16' skimmer also I would say it compared with the ankona copperhead. And skimmer finish deck quality seems a little more fit and cleaner then the ankona.


He must have did something different I looked at his boat back in Feb skimmer skiff and Ankona had pib's heron there and there is no way the skimmer fit and finish was nicer than pib's boat.


----------



## Swe

Backcountry 16 said:


> He must have did something different I looked at his boat back in Feb skimmer skiff and Ankona had pib's heron there and there is no way the skimmer fit and finish was nicer than pib's boat.


Not sure which skimmer you looked at but if it was the blue demo one , that one was the rolled deck base model and yes the heron would be nicer then that one. I was comparing the ankona finished deck boats to the finish deck skimmer. Both good boats and I admit very slight differences.


----------



## Backcountry 16

It was at the Florida sportsman show in Ft Myers so I could not tell you it may have been blue if so my apologies. Not sure why he would even bring less than his best to that show to begin with.


----------



## FlatsFishin

I went with the skimmer 16 also. I saw them both at the sportsman show also skimmer had two skiffs there the blue one which was a rolled deck and a black one which had finished deck and rolled floor so yes the heron did look nicer with molded deck and floor liner. I opted for a molded deck and floor liner to get that clean look and went with a 50 tohatsu and yes it does have integrated spray rails. Ive ridden both boats and ride quality I couldnt tell much difference I am by no means a boat expert just my opinion. After comparing prices the skimmer loaded was good amount cheaper than the heron and I just couldnt justify price difference and 18 month of wait time.


----------



## Capt.Hiott

I also just recently purchased a skimmer skiff 16. At first I was concerned that they were a second hand boat that would not hold up. However after going and spending a day with bobby at his shop, I could see I was wrong. They are a small business but the produce a great product. 

I can't speak for his work in the past few years but after seeing his finished boats I was very pleased. 

You basically just have to decide what you want with a skimmer, I went with the molded "finished" deck and drop in molded floor, center console, Inside gunnels, hangers, tubes, all the bells and whistles and it only cost around $11,000 you could probably almost slice that in half if you went with a more simple rolled deck but like previously mentioned the fit and finish just won't look as good. I ended up putting a Honda 50 4 stroke on it (solo, will hit 42mph) and bobby gave me a raised transom so I could run a 20'' shaft. He looks out for you every step of the way. Can't speak for Ankona but skimmer's customer service is awesome. 

P.S. the hull does have integrated spray rails.


----------



## paint it black

Not even in the same class. I'm not saying he can't build one close to it, but I sure as heck haven't seen one yet that is anywhere near the level of the Heron. What are the dimensions of the Skimmer 16? It does look much nicer built than previous and I like the fact he's improving them as more and more people opt to order nicer skiffs from Skimmer. But I'd trust my money in a proven company that's been around much longer building many skiffs over a relatively new company with a horrid history from previous ownership. 

It's hard to come close to my Salt Marsh Heron Carbon Tournament Edition.


----------



## Swe

paint it black said:


> Not even in the same class. I'm not saying he can't build one close to it, but I sure as heck haven't seen one yet that is anywhere near the level of the Heron. What are the dimensions of the Skimmer 16? It does look much nicer built than previous and I like the fact he's improving them as more and more people opt to order nicer skiffs from Skimmer. But I'd trust my money in a proven company that's been around much longer building many skiffs over a relatively new company with a horrid history from previous ownership.
> 
> It's hard to come close to my Salt Marsh Heron Carbon Tournament Edition.
> View attachment 10375
> 
> View attachment 10374
> View attachment 10373
> 
> View attachment 10376
> View attachment 10377


Sweet heron, I compared skimmer to the copperhead , cayenne . I though it nicer and def same class compared to what's on the market and pricing. Looks like they spent a little more time on that carbon one . My skimmer 16 is actually 17' overall length , 69" beam and measured and confirmed fully load will pole easily in 6" starts to drag bottom in 5". Seen a few owners not getting those draft numbers from the Ankona ,so that's another reason and longer lead time that I went with the skimmer . But not knocking ankona they make a nice product also just felt the skimmer I was looking at a little nicer, shallower draft and not as long as a wait.


----------



## CPurvis

So quick question as I am currently trying to decide which skiff to go with and what options I need and what I don't. What is the advantage over a molded deck than a rolled deck other than appearance?


----------



## Swe

CPurvis said:


> So quick question as I am currently trying to decide which skiff to go with and what options I need and what I don't. What is the advantage over a molded deck than a rolled deck other than appearance?


Dry storage with the molded in deck hatches , ability to walk around top deck with the wide gunnels , live well.


----------



## CPurvis

Ok so I'm not needing live well or dry storage can you still but I want the wide gunnels. Can you get wide gunnels with the rolled deck?


----------



## Swe

CPurvis said:


> Ok so I'm not needing live well or dry storage can you still but I want the wide gunnels. Can you get wide gunnels with the rolled deck?


I believe skimmer has option for that , i would never have a boat with the plastic hatches or open bulk heads , hate stuff getting wet on those rainy days .


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Definitely wouldn't compare a rolled deck Skimmer to a finished cap boat. The Skimmer fills a price point void in the market. Never owning a skiff before my SS16, I'm not ready to spend the bucks. I got my outboard and trailer seperate and saved another 3k. So yea, I will never claim my rig to be nicer than a finished deck..but for the money...I will sleep just fine at night.


----------



## FlatsFishin

I don't think anyone is doubting the quality of skiff the Heron is an 18 mo wait time speaks for itself. I think your Heron Painted was at the show in ft Myers and it's a beautiful skiff for sure no doubt about it. But I wouldn't knock a company because they're small or starting out I'm not a guide or making a living on this skiff. For me this is my first skiff a new hobby. I'm just gonna use it in the weekend try and land a few fish then go drink a beer at the sandbar. It came down to not wanting too wait a year and a half,a much cheaper invoice and I could really not see much difference in the ride. Again I'm no boat expert just my two cents I don't think even a hells bay is gonna help me catch more fish.

On the skimmer you can add gunnels to a rolled deck without having a finished deck


----------



## Capt.Hiott

CPurvis said:


> So quick question as I am currently trying to decide which skiff to go with and what options I need and what I don't. What is the advantage over a molded deck than a rolled deck other than appearance?


I honestly thought about going with the rolled deck just to save mulah. But if you want all the hatches, storage, and live well, it will cost about the same to roll all that in. It's all included in the molded deck. I definitely recommend getting the molded cap and the drop in floor. It rivals any skiff for looks.


----------



## Capt.Hiott

paint it black said:


> Not even in the same class. I'm not saying he can't build one close to it, but I sure as heck haven't seen one yet that is anywhere near the level of the Heron. What are the dimensions of the Skimmer 16?
> 
> • Weight - 350 lbs.
> • Draft - 5" with engine & fuel
> • Length - 16'6"
> • Beam - 69"
> • Cock Pit - 6’6" x 4'6"
> • Recommended Power - 25 hp - 50 hp


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Definitely wouldn't compare a rolled deck Skimmer to a finished cap boat. The Skimmer fills a price point void in the market. Never owning a skiff before my SS16, I'm not ready to spend the bucks. I got my outboard and trailer seperate and saved another 3k. So yea, I will never claim my rig to be nicer than a finished deck..but for the money...I will sleep just fine at night.
> View attachment 10399
> View attachment 10400


Nice skiff.


----------



## CPurvis

How do y'all skimmer owners think a 25hp Suzuki 4stroke would perform on the 16?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

CPurvis said:


> How do y'all skimmer owners think a 25hp Suzuki 4stroke would perform on the 16?


I'm running a 40 and seeing about 30mph, need a different prop as I'm turning 46-4700rpm. I believe the guys with 50's are seeing mid to upper 30's. So I'm guessing a 25 would put you in the neighborhood of low 20's.


----------



## CPurvis

Hmmm well I don't need alot of speed. I would be satisfied with low 20s fully loaded including poling platform and another person.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Went rolled deck as I didn't need a livewell, as far a dry storage goes..I picked up some waterproof bins that slide under my front deck. Saving the 2K was worth that to me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

CPurvis said:


> Hmmm well I don't need alot of speed. I would be satisfied with low 20s fully loaded including poling platform and another person.


Not sure how it would perform getting on plane with a full load, and my numbers are just speculation. Call Bobby, maybe he knows if anyone has put a 25 on one.


----------



## CPurvis

Yeah maybe I'll go with a tricked out 14 with a 20hp. But I like the 16 just the cost with the larger motor isn't doable. I'm not really concerned with speed just want it to be functional.


----------



## Capt.Hiott

CPurvis said:


> Yeah maybe I'll go with a tricked out 14 with a 20hp. But I like the 16 just the cost with the larger motor isn't doable. I'm not really concerned with speed just want it to be functional.


You could definitely find a larger motor. I just decided to have a nicer boat and find a used motor. I went with a Honda 50 its like 6 years old, but runs like a champ. Some student in Jax needed it gone so I got it for $1500 with controls. Just gotta do some digging to find the deals.


----------



## CPurvis

So I talked to Bobby last night to spec out a boat. I will probably place my order the first week in June. I am a little apprehensive about putting 1/2 up front with a 6month wait. Alot can happen in 6months. Does anyone have any words of wisdom on this to help put my mind at ease.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Yea, thats tough. These wait times are getting crazy, thats double what I waited for. Unfortunately unless you wait around for something used to pop up....did you ask about maybe a small deposit until the build was about to start?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Which model are you going with? And what options?


----------



## Swe

See if he will take a small deposit to hold your place in line and pay half just before he starts the build?


----------



## CPurvis

Good thoughts. I am getting the 14.6 with rolled deck and inside gunnels,poling platform, grab bar w switch box, nav lights, Atlas micro jacker, and the powder coat option for the platform and grab bar.


----------



## paint it black

CPurvis said:


> So I talked to Bobby last night to spec out a boat. I will probably place my order the first week in June. I am a little apprehensive about putting 1/2 up front with a 6month wait. Alot can happen in 6months. Does anyone have any words of wisdom on this to help put my mind at ease.


Go buy a Salt Marsh 1444. $300 deposit until it's time for your build to start. Which is only a couple months on the 1444.


----------



## CPurvis

paint it black said:


> Go buy a Salt Marsh 1444. $300 deposit until it's time for your build to start. Which is only a couple months on the 1444.


I really like the salt marsh but I already have a utility style boat for duck hunting and I am looking for a true technical poling style boat. But trust me I have considered the SM1444. Hopefully Bobby at Skimmer could work that kind of deal he seems like a pretty squared away guy.


----------



## paint it black

CPurvis said:


> I really like the salt marsh but I already have a utility style boat for duck hunting and I am looking for a true technical poling style boat. But trust me I have considered the SM1444. Hopefully Bobby at Skimmer could work that kind of deal he seems like a pretty squared away guy.


While the look of the 1444 might be utility style, the performance is down right technical poling. It will out perform MANY high end skiffs when poling.


----------



## CPurvis

paint it black said:


> While the look of the 1444 might be utility style, the performance is down right technical poling. It will out perform MANY high end skiffs when poling.[/Q
> Hmmm well maybe I might reconsider my options. What about the 14 SUV


----------



## CPurvis

Hmm


paint it black said:


> While the look of the 1444 might be utility style, the performance is down right technical poling. It will out perform MANY high end skiffs when poling.


Hmmm well i might reconsider my options. What about the 14 SUV?


----------



## Capt.Hiott

Paint it black, i understand you're loyal to your own skiffs make but don't you think it's ok if the man wants a skimmer? 

The skimmer in sick. I've never heard complaints about the skimmer 14s poling ability it's a sweet little ride.


----------



## paint it black

Capt.Hiott said:


> Paint it black, i understand you're loyal to your own skiffs make but don't you think it's ok if the man wants a skimmer?
> 
> The skimmer in sick. I've never heard complaints about the skimmer 14s poling ability it's a sweet little ride.


Yes, it is cool if he chooses to get a Skimmer. This thread is about choosing between a Salt Marsh or a Skimmer. Then he went on to mention that he had a hard time paying 50% up front for a skiff and waiting six months for the build to start, then asked for some advice. So I mentioned that SaltMarsh only requires a $300 deposit, and that the wait isn't 6 months. Then he mentioned something about a skiff, and I replied about said skiff. 

What am I missing?


----------



## CPurvis

Capt.Hiott said:


> Paint it black, i understand you're loyal to your own skiffs make but don't you think it's ok if the man wants a skimmer?
> 
> The skimmer in sick. I've never heard complaints about the skimmer 14s poling ability it's a sweet little ride.


Also looks like the sm


paint it black said:


> Yes, it is cool if he chooses to get a Skimmer. This thread is about choosing between a Salt Marsh or a Skimmer. Then he went on to mention that he had a hard time paying 50% up front for a skiff and waiting six months for the build to start, then asked for some advice. So I mentioned that SaltMarsh only requires a $300 deposit, and that the wait isn't 6 months. Then he mentioned something about a skiff, and I replied about said skiff.
> 
> What am I missing?


So what about hull slap? It appears that the sm1444 would have some hull slap issues. These are just my thoughts when looking at pictures of the sm1444. What are your experiences?


----------



## Backcountry 16

CPurvis said:


> Also looks like the sm
> 
> So what about hull slap? It appears that the sm1444 would have some hull slap issues. These are just my thoughts when looking at pictures of the sm1444. What are your experiences?


I too was concerned with hull slap I ended up getting a shadowcast 16 built but it is around a 1000 more for the hull that's the only downside if your have a tight budget.


----------



## paint it black

CPurvis said:


> Also looks like the sm
> 
> So what about hull slap? It appears that the sm1444 would have some hull slap issues. These are just my thoughts when looking at pictures of the sm1444. What are your experiences?


Hull slap is very minimal, I haven't had any issues with hull slap. My biggest redfish on fly was caught on the SM1444. We fish for bones out of it, perfectly fine. It's an option. You can check one out in person and see for yourself. If it fits your needs, and budget, it's definitely a great option. It poles incredibly shallow, tracks straight, super easy to pole, and is far quieter than many other options on the market.


----------



## Capt.Hiott

If the shadowcast is only a grand more that might be a cool option too! 

Wonder how long the wait is with one of those...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Capt.Hiott said:


> If the shadowcast is only a grand more that might be a cool option too!
> 
> Wonder how long the wait is with one of those...


Base hull for shadowcast is 4950 and I think the salt marsh is 3950. My shadowcast will be a second boat for fly fishing and camping.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Wait time on mine was getting on the list in early February they spray my hull next week should be ready in 3 weeks but it's a basic hull I already have the motor and trailer so minimal rigging at Ankona. I can tell you they have been very easy to deal with and I mainly chose this boat because it's 16 foot not 14 foot 6 inch like the skimmer and sm 1444. And for the money the fit and finish is up to par in my opinion. Good luck with whatever you choose. Not sure if I would let the guy's over at skimmer put on your push pole holders.


----------



## Capt.Hiott

Backcountry 16 said:


> Wait time on mine was getting on the list in early February they spray my hull next week should be ready in 3 weeks but it's a basic hull I already have the motor and trailer so minimal rigging at Ankona. I can tell you they have been very easy to deal with and I mainly chose this boat because it's 16 foot not 14 foot 6 inch like the skimmer and sm 1444. And for the money the fit and finish is up to par in my opinion. Good luck with whatever you choose. Not sure if I would let the guy's over at skimmer put on your push pole holders.



Did they mess 'em up on yours?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Capt.Hiott said:


> Did they mess 'em up on yours?


Check out anything to worry about on here they installed push pole holders on a skimmer 16 and put way too much bend on the pole so the boat owner had to take it out and drill a new hole for the center pole holder. It is brand new and now he has a hole in his deck.


----------



## CPurvis

paint it black said:


> Hull slap is very minimal, I haven't had any issues with hull slap. My biggest redfish on fly was caught on the SM1444. We fish for bones out of it, perfectly fine. It's an option. You can check one out in person and see for yourself. If it fits your needs, and budget, it's definitely a great option. It poles incredibly shallow, tracks straight, super easy to pole, and is far quieter than many other options on the market.


Thanks for the feedback I will probably end up checking one out.


----------



## CPurvis

Man I really love this forum please keep the info coming. I have not made a choice yet. I am taking my time I want to make the right choice soaking up all of this info. Thanks again for all of the comments even though I did kind of jump in on someone else's thread.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Backcountry 16 said:


> Check out anything to worry about on here they installed push pole holders on a skimmer 16 and put way too much bend on the pole so the boat owner had to take it out and drill a new hole for the center pole holder. It is brand new and now he has a hole in his deck.


It was on my boat, Im pretty anal about things and if I could do it all over again I would have rigged it myself. Just wanted it done at the time and didn't want to mess with things. There was a lot of " I have done it like this x amount of times...blah" luckily I was there for most of the rigging so I set things like TM and bow cleat ect. If your fairly handy just get Bobby to build it and rig it yourself.


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Definitely wouldn't compare a rolled deck Skimmer to a finished cap boat. The Skimmer fills a price point void in the market. Never owning a skiff before my SS16, I'm not ready to spend the bucks. I got my outboard and trailer seperate and saved another 3k. So yea, I will never claim my rig to be nicer than a finished deck..but for the money...I will sleep just fine at night.
> View attachment 10399
> View attachment 10400


Man that is a sweet looking rig. You should definately be proud of that. I used to have a 14 ft cape horn with a rolled deck. There are alot of advantages to a rolled deck over a finished. Such as maintenance. I fish!!! I look at function over fashion.


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> It was on my boat, Im pretty anal about things and if I could do it all over again I would have rigged it myself. Just wanted it done at the time and didn't want to mess with things. There was a lot of " I have done it like this x amount of times...blah" luckily I was there for most of the rigging so I set things like TM and bow cleat ect. If your fairly handy just get Bobby to build it and rig it yourself.


So how would you rate you experience with Bobby at Skimmer? Are you satisfied with the product? Did they treat you right? Did you have any issues other than the pole holders? And did you contact them about the issue? If so how did he respond to your problem? Sorry so many questions I am just trying to get all the info I can. Thank you


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

CPurvis said:


> Man that is a sweet looking rig. You should definately be proud of that. I used to have a 14 ft cape horn with a rolled deck. There are alot of advantages to a rolled deck over a finished. Such as maintenance. I fish!!! I look at function over fashion.


Thanks, first ever "skiff" for me so didn't want to go overboard on price. I really like mine and simple suits me just fine. Using waterproof bins to store all my tackle and such and never use live bait so it made sense.


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Thanks, first ever "skiff" for me so didn't want to go overboard on price. I really like mine and simple suits me just fine. Using waterproof bins to store all my tackle and such and never use live bait so it made sense.


I am the same way. I like simplicity. Hell I do just fine in my 1436 aluminium Jon boat. The only problem is that it's loud as hell and I would like a little more space to store my rods.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

CPurvis said:


> So how would you rate you experience with Bobby at Skimmer? Are you satisfied with the product? Did they treat you right? Did you have any issues other than the pole holders? And did you contact them about the issue? If so how did he respond to your problem? Sorry so many questions I am just trying to get all the info I can. Thank you


Well since I'm already married and not into dudes...lol jk. I wanted Bobby to build me a skiff, he did..do I think they are master riggers and their fit and finish is the best? No. I never called him about the push pole holders..am I gonna drive 14 hrs to fix it..nope. I also didn't like the rod holders he recommend, so I designed a set and had @anytide make them..kudos. when it comes down to it I think Bobby is a hard working builder that is trying to put out a great product. With that I don't think he has much time to fish and use his product therefore lacks the real world applications...not bashing as Im happy with my skiff.


----------



## FlatsFishin

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Well since I'm already married and not into dudes...lol jk. I wanted Bobby to build me a skiff, he did..do I think they are master riggers and their fit and finish is the best? No. I never called him about the push pole holders..am I gonna drive 14 hrs to fix it..nope. I also didn't like the rod holders he recommend, so I designed a set and had @anytide make them..kudos. when it comes down to it I think Bobby is a hard working builder that is trying to put out a great product. With that I don't think he has much time to fish and use his product therefore lacks the real world applications...not bashing as Im happy with my skiff.


@ fish-n-fool Do you mind sharing the rod holders your using?

I'm waiting on my skimmer 16 to be build should start here in the next two weeks. Working with Bobby has been great also most important thing is he picks up the phone every time or calls you back right away that's important to me. At the end of the day it comes down to what you like, your the one paying for it. Great thing about these forums is you get different views and opinions, but just like with trucks you got ford guys and you got chevy guys and they'll go back and forth to why theirs is better. But which ones is best? same thing here when comes to skiffs. I went skimmer cause i like the way it looked, i liked the ride, the price was on point, the owner was hands on and never tried to push me in any which way never said his boat was better than any other builder never knocked on any other builder he let me make up my mind on what i wanted, the wait time was 3 months, They're 20 min from my house, The heron was my first choice and i didn't like the look of the SM1644 and when i took all that into consideration the skimmer was an easy choice. Putting the 50% down I get that can be difficult. I know they are in the process of moving to a bigger facility and there wait time just doubled to 6 mo so i guess they're boats are working and they're company is growing that should put a little easy to it.


----------



## CPurvis

FlatsFishin said:


> @ fish-n-fool Do you mind sharing the rod holders your using?
> 
> I'm waiting on my skimmer 16 to be build should start here in the next two weeks. Working with Bobby has been great also most important thing is he picks up the phone every time or calls you back right away that's important to me. At the end of the day it comes down to what you like, your the one paying for it. Great thing about these forums is you get different views and opinions, but just like with trucks you got ford guys and you got chevy guys and they'll go back and forth to why theirs is better. But which ones is best? same thing here when comes to skiffs. I went skimmer cause i like the way it looked, i liked the ride, the price was on point, the owner was hands on and never tried to push me in any which way never said his boat was better than any other builder never knocked on any other builder he let me make up my mind on what i wanted, the wait time was 3 months, They're 20 min from my house, The heron was my first choice and i didn't like the look of the SM1644 and when i took all that into consideration the skimmer was an easy choice. Putting the 50% down I get that can be difficult. I know they are in the process of moving to a bigger facility and there wait time just doubled to 6 mo so i guess they're boats are working and they're company is growing that should put a little easy to it.


Thank you for that perspective. I too like the look of the skimmer and am definitely leaning that way. I just have the one issue with the down payment. Bobby seems like a really hard working and trustworthy guy. But alot can happen in six months. I am really hoping he will be able to work with my concerns because I feel this is the boat that I really want.


----------



## FlatsFishin

CPurvis said:


> Thank you for that perspective. I too like the look of the skimmer and am definitely leaning that way. I just have the one issue with the down payment. Bobby seems like a really hard working and trustworthy guy. But alot can happen in six months. I am really hoping he will be able to work with my concerns because I feel this is the boat that I really want.


I get that. A lot can happen in a day either way you gotta do whats best for you and your interest obviously. I gave him a personal check made copies had a detailed invoice signed as well as emailed to me for conformation the moment check was deposited printed out bank statement and copy of cleared check I have it all in the boat file so God forbid something happens all my bases are covered.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

@FlatsFishin The ones I came up are for 3 rods per side, not sure how many rod tubes your getting. The ones he put on were for 4 rods and were a pita to get rods in and out. I also have a false floor and no liner, not sure if this would change the dimensions. If your interested you could get a hold of @anytide and see if he saved the template I made. 

And I agree with your take on Bobby, he always answers the phone and will take the time to talk about things. To be fair I was rushing the crap out of him, I was on Vaca in Orlando and didn't want to drive back to Sanford to pick up.


----------



## Capt.Hiott

FlatsFishin said:


> @ fish-n-fool Do you mind sharing the rod holders your using?
> 
> I'm waiting on my skimmer 16 to be build should start here in the next two weeks. Working with Bobby has been great also most important thing is he picks up the phone every time or calls you back right away that's important to me. At the end of the day it comes down to what you like, your the one paying for it. Great thing about these forums is you get different views and opinions, but just like with trucks you got ford guys and you got chevy guys and they'll go back and forth to why theirs is better. But which ones is best? same thing here when comes to skiffs. I went skimmer cause i like the way it looked, i liked the ride, the price was on point, the owner was hands on and never tried to push me in any which way never said his boat was better than any other builder never knocked on any other builder he let me make up my mind on what i wanted, the wait time was 3 months, They're 20 min from my house, The heron was my first choice and i didn't like the look of the SM1644 and when i took all that into consideration the skimmer was an easy choice. Putting the 50% down I get that can be difficult. I know they are in the process of moving to a bigger facility and there wait time just doubled to 6 mo so i guess they're boats are working and they're company is growing that should put a little easy to it.




When did you put your deposit down?


----------



## FlatsFishin

Fish-N-Fool said:


> @FlatsFishin The ones I came up are for 3 rods per side, not sure how many rod tubes your getting.





Capt.Hiott said:


> When did you put your deposit down?


I put my deposit done beginning of march


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> @FlatsFishin The ones I came up are for 3 rods per side, not sure how many rod tubes your getting. The ones he put on were for 4 rods and were a pita to get rods in and out. I also have a false floor and no liner, not sure if this would change the dimensions. If your interested you could get a hold of @anytide and see if he saved the template I made.
> 
> And I agree with your take on Bobby, he always answers the phone and will take the time to talk about things. To be fair I was rushing the crap out of him, I was on Vaca in Orlando and didn't want to drive back to Sanford to pick up.


So you did not like the skimmer skiff rod hangers?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

CPurvis said:


> So you did not like the skimmer skiff rod hangers?


Correct, not sure where he gets them from. The ones I came up with work much better.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Correct, not sure where he gets them from. The ones I came up with work much better.


----------



## Seabreeze

Anyone know what the V dead rise is on both the Skimmer and Heron ?

Also an interesting point made in this thread was that if you bought a rolled vs finished deck, and you added enclosed hatches to the rolled version it would cost about the same as a finished deck .

If anyone has either of these boats on the treasure coast, I'll be happy to buy you a Beer or Burger, if I could go for a ride...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Seabreeze said:


> Anyone know what the V dead rise is on both the Skimmer and Heron ?
> 
> Also an interesting point made in this thread was that if you bought a rolled vs finished deck, and you added enclosed hatches to the rolled version it would cost about the same as a finished deck .
> 
> If anyone has either of these boats on the treasure coast, I'll be happy to buy you a Beer or Burger, if I could go for a ride...


Skimmer is 0 degree, I believe the Heron had some deadrise to it, maybe their website says. Im in North Ga, I could give ya a test ride if you get to the Atl area.


----------



## paint it black

Heron has 6 degrees deadrise.


----------



## Seabreeze

Thanks FNF... I am in Ft Pierce where Ankona is built
Thanks PIB....Any idea what the deadrise is on the Taviner ?


----------



## floridabrahmer

Fish-N-Fool said:


> View attachment 10635
> View attachment 10636
> View attachment 10637


have you measured the draft on your boat by any chance? how many inches can you run in and get up in?


----------



## CPurvis

Put a down payment on a Skimmer 14. Went down to Sanford and Bobby set me up with a wet test I was very impressed with this little skiff. I was also impressed with the level of customer service. Now I am driving myself crazy with trying to chose options.


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Skimmer is 0 degree, I believe the Heron had some deadrise to it, maybe their website says. Im in North Ga, I could give ya a test ride if you get to the Atl area.


So how do you like the rolled deck on your Skimmer? I am trying to decide between rolled or molded cap. Molded cap looks nice but I really don't like the hatch on the top deck. Also I can get a few more options if I go rolled deck such as upgraded trailer and a casting platform. Anything other than rod holders that yoy would have done differently? I like the look of your boat just wondering how is it holding up also is it slippery when wet? 

Thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

CPurvis said:


> So how do you like the rolled deck on your Skimmer? I am trying to decide between rolled or molded cap. Molded cap looks nice but I really don't like the hatch on the top deck. Also I can get a few more options if I go rolled deck such as upgraded trailer and a casting platform. Anything other than rod holders that yoy would have done differently? I like the look of your boat just wondering how is it holding up also is it slippery when wet?
> 
> Thanks


The rolled deck has been good, mine was painted with awl grip so there is no slipping. It seems a little harder to clean than if there was no awl grip, but I can live with that. There are some things that I would have done differently, I would have mounted my own push pole holders as mine were mounted putting way too much stress on the pole, when I moved them I had to fill a hole where one holder was. With the false floor the gas can is a pain in the ass to get unstrapped and out of the back area I get all scratched up from the fiberglass above the can. Not sure if there is really anything I could do about this...maybe a flatter gas can? I haven't poled very much with mine but I know with the 20" transom and the high platform its sketchy climbing up and down maybe some extra steps would be helpful here. I will probably add a micro pp as well, staking out is for the birds...

I sourced my own trailer so got a nice aluminum magik tilt with swing tongue and upgraded wheels/tires. I like it seems to work well, I can dry launch with the bunks siliconed, loading wise I need to add a center roller to get the bow up then it will work fine.

Other than that, I'm pleased with the boat it does what I need and expected and didn't cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## CPurvis

Fish-N-Fool said:


> The rolled deck has been good, mine was painted with awl grip so there is no slipping. It seems a little harder to clean than if there was no awl grip, but I can live with that. There are some things that I would have done differently, I would have mounted my own push pole holders as mine were mounted putting way too much stress on the pole, when I moved them I had to fill a hole where one holder was. With the false floor the gas can is a pain in the ass to get unstrapped and out of the back area I get all scratched up from the fiberglass above the can. Not sure if there is really anything I could do about this...maybe a flatter gas can? I haven't poled very much with mine but I know with the 20" transom and the high platform its sketchy climbing up and down maybe some extra steps would be helpful here. I will probably add a micro pp as well, staking out is for the birds...
> 
> I sourced my own trailer so got a nice aluminum magik tilt with swing tongue and upgraded wheels/tires. I like it seems to work well, I can dry launch with the bunks siliconed, loading wise I need to add a center roller to get the bow up then it will work fine.
> 
> Other than that, I'm pleased with the boat it does what I need and expected and didn't cost me an arm and a leg.


Thanks for the info. That helps alot. Did you ask for awl grip specifically or what is it normally just gel coat? would you recommend the awl grip? Also your trailer is bad ass where did you get it and was it a better price than Bobby? I hope I'm not being a PITA I am just trying to decide on some things and your boat is the best example I have seen to what I am looking for. Thanks again.


----------

